# Is this a reasonable offer?



## LPH11 (Nov 17, 2010)

Is this a reasonable offer to ask for on a US Delivery,
2011 BMW 335 d MSRP $50475
Deep sea blue,
Prem,
Sport,
Sport paddle,
BMW assist,
Deastination

36 months,10k,just drive off

Invoice is $46620
- $3500 eco credit,
- $1000 Team USA
- $750 support from BMW

Looking for a selling price of $41,000.
Thanks and Have a good Sunday


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

LPH11 said:


> Is this a reasonable offer to ask for on a US Delivery,
> 2011 BMW 335 d MSRP $50475
> ...
> Invoice is $46620
> ...


The dealer would lose money on that offer; you can't expect them to go for invoice as the base before deducting the $5250 credits. Although it's not impossible to get something for $500 over invoice, $1000-$1500 is the usual. I doubt that the dealer will agree to less than $42,000-$42,500.


----------



## LPH11 (Nov 17, 2010)

*2011 335d*

Thanks for the reply,
Just when I built the car on Edmunds the price came up lower as Edmunds had the vehicle selling for a lower price than invoice in my area. I want the dealer to make a profit as well. Thank you for your guidance.


----------



## pedser (Jul 19, 2006)

I agree with 42500, very close to my 335d and after going back and forward for a month I could not get better than 42.5. Keep pushing for a lower price.... By the way you are going to love the car!


----------



## Son of Isaac (Jun 7, 2011)

Autos.aol.com is a front end to the Zag service, which provides no haggle pricing for the three participating dealers closest to you.* About a month ago I did this (this is with ECO, but before the current $750, of course) and got one quote that was $3851 below invoice, meaning the no-haggle price was $351 below invoice before ECO. Unfortunately, this dealer didn't actually have any 335ds in stock, but said they would honor that margin on any vehicle they could get their hands on. (The other two quotes weren't as good, one was $3400 below invoice, and another $3000 or so. I've not done anything yet, in part because I'm waffling, and also because the dealer that's closest to me***8212;who also happens to not only provide loaner vehicles but will drive 45 miles to swap out your vehicle for scheduled maintenance, has no ds in stock right now, and those they've had have been too-well-equipped for my taste. Now I'm having trouble finding one in a 200-mile radius that is equipped the way I'd want to do this***8212;even if I decided to go ahead.

* You can get the same service through Consumer Reports, though I've seen mixed reviews on Zag pricing, and one apparently has to be careful because some dealers don't live up to the fine print in the Zag service agreement. In my research, a lot of dealers don't participate because they pay Zag $400 per successful transaction and so their margin is pretty thin on these deals.


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

Whats the 750 support and 1k team usa


----------



## LPH11 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the insight, will let you know how it turns out this week. So excited about placing my order.


----------



## LPH11 (Nov 17, 2010)

taibanl said:


> Whats the 750 support and 1k team usa


$750 support form BMW on the car irght now, and Team usa test drive gives you $1000 toward a US delivery. Find a BMW dealer in your area and do a test drive with Team usa, also BMW will donate $10 on your behalf to help TEAM USA. GO BMW and more importantly go USA!


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Is the $750 support only for leases?


----------



## LPH11 (Nov 17, 2010)

3.9% Annual Percentage Rate Offer. $3,500 ECO Credit available. $750 Lease/APR Cash Available.

Can be used for financing as well.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Can it be used on ED?


----------



## LPH11 (Nov 17, 2010)

I do not believe it can, just check with your client advisor to make certain.


----------



## LPH11 (Nov 17, 2010)

*Thought on this deal that is not yet finalized*

For US DELIVERY CAR will have to be ordered that is the down fault.
MSRP $50475
$41850 cap cost
Residual value $29275.5
ACQ FEE $725
MF .00175

Due at signing including 1st month payment of vehicle is a total of $893.73

35 month at $496.50 + tax which is $534.98

When I do the calculations I come up with $519.95 tax included
LA county tax rate is 9.75$:dunno:

Any guidance would be helpful, later may put down 7 MSD.
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Fun MiLes (Jun 8, 2011)

You car sounds almost like mine  You will love it!


----------



## LPH11 (Nov 17, 2010)

*Your DSB 335D rocks!*

I just saw the pictures of your car in Europe. Beautiful! I see that you went with the Saddle interior how do you like it? Did you consider Oyster interior? I still am undecided on the color. Lastly, is the Premium package worth getting? Will have to get the Satellite radio. Your car looks beautiful and it seems you had a wonderful time during your trip. Congrats on your car:thumbup:


----------



## Fun MiLes (Jun 8, 2011)

LPH11 said:


> I just saw the pictures of your car in Europe. Beautiful! I see that you went with the Saddle interior how do you like it? Did you consider Oyster interior? I still am undecided on the color. Lastly, is the Premium package worth getting? Will have to get the Satellite radio. Your car looks beautiful and it seems you had a wonderful time during your trip. Congrats on your car:thumbup:


I love the saddle interior! I hesitated at first. But I have a tan leather 330xi and wanted something darker. Tan was great but I wanted something a bit darker. What made me hesitate is the black used for the floor mats and some of the sides. But now that I have it, I am really happy with it! I did not consider Oyster because of the stated reason that I wanted something darker. 
The premium package I think is worth it. It's 1200 over adding just the leather and personally, the dimming mirrors and bluetooth are nice. I like the phone system by the way. On many of my friends' non BMW car, I can barely hear them when they use the built in system but so far, everybody I have talked to while driving never complained about understanding me. In fact when I asked them how well they heard me they all said they heard me really clearly, so it is a well done system.
In the end, you will have to decide on your own whether that's worth the price. I think it's a personal decision. I wish it could be used to do BT music without the iDrive system though.

When are you getting your car?


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

LPH11 said:


> Lastly, is the Premium package worth getting?


As Miles says; you have to decide if the extra $1200 (above leather seats) is worthwhile.
1) The garage openers is useful - I actually can use three.
2) BT/handsfree is mandatory for talking on the phone in WA state. And Assist is nice.
3) Lumbar support - good for my back.
4) Compass - not really that important
5) Auto-dimming. This is in many ways a controversial feature. It takes getting some used to, since the exterior mirrors also dim. The first few months driving at night take some practice on figuring out where cars in your rear mirrors are. Some people have disabled it by putting tape on the sensors.


----------



## Arch_Angel35 (Jun 28, 2011)

I didnt think anything could make me sad about my 335D purchase. That is until i read this thread. I can't believe i didnt know about the $1000 incentive when i bought my car in may. I believe i got a great deal, but another 1000 off would've been nice.


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

Arch_Angel35 said:


> I didnt think anything could make me sad about my 335D purchase. That is until i read this thread. I can't believe i didnt know about the $1000 incentive when i bought my car in may. I believe i got a great deal, but another 1000 off would've been nice.


Don't feel too bad about it..the $1,000 Team USA Drive promotion/event just started recently and is only valid for purchases made following your test drive, so it's not like you missed out on anything back in May.

But on the incentive topic, anyone who is a BMW CCA member should also remember to claim your $500 customer loyalty rebate from BMWNA.

Graham


----------



## Arch_Angel35 (Jun 28, 2011)

GB said:


> But on the incentive topic, anyone who is a BMW CCA member should also remember to claim your $500 customer loyalty rebate from BMWNA.
> 
> Graham


Argh... This is my first BMW. I'll do better next time.


----------

